# باذن الله كل يوم مشروع معمارى جديد وعملاق (متجدد دائما)



## miro1_6 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحياتى لكل الطلبة المعماريين واعضاء المنتدى

عدت اليكم بمشاريع عملاقة
كل يوم وربنا المستعان

من غير كلام كتير

نبدا اول المشاريع:




THE GATE TOWERS


Location: Al Reem Island 
Type: Apartment 

فى هذا المشروع اختلط المعمار بالتاريخ
حيث ان فكرة المشروع ماخوذة من البوابة التاريخية الشهيرة القديمة

يحتوى المشروع على وحدات سكنية, فندقية ,سياحية, محلات تجارية ومولات وغيرها الكثير



























بلانات المشروع:


----------



## محمد العذب (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل


----------



## بنار اسيا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على المشروع وتعريفنا به 
حقيقة تحفة تارخية قبل ان تكون معمارية
بوركت ...ووفقت


----------



## miro1_6 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مروركم لرائع
وانتظروا المزيد


----------



## مايزنر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاريع روعة بالفعل، وفقك الله، ومنتظرين جديدك...


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك ....


----------



## miro1_6 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على مروركم العطر

ونكمل المشروعات:


برج دبى



هو حاليا اطول برج فى العالم
ولكن بعد الانتهاء من بناءه

وهو قيد الأنشاء في مدينة دبي بالأمارات العربية المتحدة

بدأ العمل في يناير 2004 الذي يتم بناءه في وسط دبي وتبلغ تكلفته 3.673 مليارات درهم (ما يقارب مليار دولار أميركي)


ويتوقع الانتهاء في 2009. ويبقى ارتفاعه سرا الذي يتجاوز 700 مترا و ستكون المساحة الإجمالية 4,000,000 متر مربع وسيضم 37 طابقاً كفندق ليضم 403 جناح فندقي ، و سيضم 54 مصعد كهربائي و سيكون أسرعهم 10م/ثانية ، وللوصول إلى 500 م تحتاج إلى 55 ثانية .


اساساته على عمق 50 متراً يشدها بعضاً إلى بعض حزام سميك من الإسمنت المسلح.



لمزيد من المعلومات
ده موقع المشروع:


http://burjdubaiskyscraper.com/


اسيبكم مع الصور:


















مكان البرج بالاقمار الصناعية:







ودى فيديوهات للمشروع:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s228njpWn9Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTF7_Z_G3d0&feature=related



واللى عنده معلومات برضو يفيدنا بيها عن المشروع المطروح ياريت

واستنوا البقية

م/ مروة


----------



## miro1_6 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

تابع برج دبى:


----------



## حسن علوش (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
و بانتظار المزيد 
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

والله مشاريع رووووووووووووووعة.
مابعرف إذا هي معلومة صحيحة ولا لأ : يمكن إضافة طوابق لبرج دبي إذا دعت الحاجة .


----------



## زينة عبد الله (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معماري عربي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشالله 
بس طبعا الان اصبح برج دبي يحتل المركز الرابع عالميا كاطول ناطحة سحاب بالعالم


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

thank u so much 4 this useful participation 
great projects and great effort from u
thank u


----------



## حسن علي حبيب (2 أكتوبر 2008)

والله الف شكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك
بالتوفيق نشالله


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم اللى زى العسل

ونكمل باقى المشروعات

وبرضو اللى عنده اضافة مفيدة على كل مشروع معروض ياريت يحطها


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع:

Chek Lap Kok Airport



مشروع للمعمارى العالمى نورمان فوستر
هو المطار الرئيسي في هونغ كونغ. ومن بالعامية المعروف باسم مطار تشيك لاب كوك
مساحته نحو 515000 متر

قيمة تكاليف إنشاء مثل هذا المبنى كان 10.1 مليار دولار


مكونات المشروع
89 مصعد ، 2.5 كم من جسر للمشاة 
مرفأ يقاس طوله الكامل أكثر من 1.8 كيلومتر
































ودى صور للموقع اثناء البناء
توضح الحالة الانشائية

http://www.building.com.hk/photoessay/airport/airpages1.html

ولمن يهتم بمعلومات حول المشروع


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_International_Airport


فيديو المشروع على اليوتيوب:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9TAbkg800k&feature=related


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انهاردة مشروع جديد:

وهو مشروع مشهوووور جدا




Centre Pompidou



Architect:Rogers and Piano	

Locationaris, France map

Date	:1972 to 1976 

Building Type:	modern art museum

Construction System:	high-tech steel and glass




ميزة هذا المشروع الكبرى ان تصميمه بنى على اساس اظهار الانشاء له على واجهة المبنى
حيث يظهر كل العناصر الانشائية والمواسير والتوصيلات بشكل جذاب ومبتكر




























حاولت اجيبلكم بلانات بس للاسف ملقيتش

للمزيد من المعلومات حول المشروع

http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Centre_Pompidou.html


----------



## newart (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت


----------



## miro1_6 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم نيو ارت


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة 
عمل طيب وفقك الله


----------



## معماري عربي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks alot:20:


----------



## topdesigner722 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد ياجماعة مجهود رائع ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاركة متميزة ... نشكرك علي المجهود


----------



## miro1_6 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مروركم الرائع


----------

